# Free LIve Class on Pastoral Theology 2 by Tom Ascol / MCTS



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the link to use this week for the live streaming of the MCTS Dr. Tom Ascol module concerning Introduction to Pastoral Theology Part 2: It is Monday through Friday this week for several hours. I will try to post the schedule. 

Randy


https://admin.acrobat.com/_a721551848/pastoraltheo2/?launcher=false

4pm Central Standard Time beginning each day

I have also attached a pdf of the this week's schedule.

Enjoy to the profit of your souls!

Eddie Goodwin, Registrar
Midwest Center for Theological Studies
3585 Thruston Dermont Road
Owensboro, KY 42303
Welcome to the Midwest Center for Theological Studies
(270) 302-4859


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the schedule. It is awesome stuff.

Remember this is CST and not Eastern.

Tom Ascol is so good.
https://admin.acrobat.com/_a721551848/pastoraltheo2/?launcher=false
Monday
4:00pm-4:15pm Intro
4:15pm-5:30pm	Lecture 1
5:30pm-6:30pm	Dinner
6:30pm-7:45pm	Lecture 2
7:45pm-8:00pm	Break
8:00pm-9:15pm	Lecture 3

Tuesday
4:00pm-5:15pm	Lecture 4
5:15pm-6:30pm	Lecture 5
6:30pm-7:30pm	Dinner
7:30pm-8:45pm	Lecture 6
8:45pm-9:00pm	Break
9:00pm-10:15pm	Lecture 7

Wednesday
4:00pm-4:10pm	Intro
4:10pm-5:25pm	Lecture 8
5:30pm-6:30pm	Dinner
6:30pm-7:45pm	Lecture 9
7:45pm-8:00pm	Break
8:00pm-9:15pm	Lecture 10

Thursday
4:00pm-5:15pm	Lecture 11
5:15pm-6:30pm	Lecture 12
6:30pm-7:30pm	Dinner
7:30pm-8:45pm	Lecture 13
8:45pm-9:00pm	Break
9:00pm-10:15pm	Lecture 14

Friday
4:00pm-4:10pm	Intro
4:10pm-5:25pm	Lecture 15
5:30pm-6:30pm	Dinner
6:30pm-7:45pm	Lecture16
7:45pm-8:00pm	Break
8:00pm-9:15pm	Lecture 17


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2008)

Randy, is this thing live?


----------



## Zenas (Jun 2, 2008)

I do believe so. It would appear Dr. Ascol is a cyborg who never tires. The dinner break is for we mere humans.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes,
You came in on the last part. Starts again tomorrow night.


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2008)

Randy,

Can I call you? If so, pm your number.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

I will keep posting these kind of classes as they become available. 

Thanks to The Midwest Center for Theological Studies. 

Tom was great tonight. Hope you guys get to listen in tomorrow night. 

I came on late because I fell asleep. 

To recap what I heard, Tom discussed the difficulties of standing firm during trials and tribulations. He discussed Peters life and some good scriptural references that call for shepherds to stand firm in the calling. 

At the end he was discussing priorities of a Pastors life. It was all very insightful and good. 



Be Encouraged guys.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Randy,
> 
> Can I call you? If so, pm your number.



I PMed you.


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2008)

Brother,

It was great talking to you! Thanks for the encouraging words. I won't tell the other PB'ers what you said about Stonewall Jackson.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 2, 2008)

Thou almost persuadest me to become a Union man..... NOT! LOL

Love ya brother,


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 3, 2008)

THis is great... as far as I can work out CST is -5 behind British Summer Time, which is GMT+1. So... that would make it 9pm here. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, its -6. Oh well, 10pm it is then...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 3, 2008)

It is on again.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 4, 2008)

Last night he took 9 points from Bonar. It was great.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 5, 2008)

Tonight.....

Please note that we will be joined by the Ascol family via videoconferencing technology around 7:30pm CST this evening. Dr. Ascol's family will be sharing perspectives on the homelife of a pastor.


----------

